# Which puppy shampoo



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi

I know a lot of you use the Tropiclean shampoo but there seem to be lots of different ones. Which might be best for a new puppy?
Thanks.

Andrea


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I use the tropiclean papaya shampoo - luxury 2 in 1. It smellls AMAZING and makes Nacho very cute, clean and fluffy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I use the Kong shampoos...the puppy one is so soft, keeps her smelling great for ages, and was nice for my hands too which get really dry....now that she isn't a puppy anymore, we have moved on to the moisturizing one...it is in a pink bottle....and I think Jojo uses Pet head.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was just at the pet store the other day looking at shampoos! I think i spent more time looking at dog shampoo than i do looking at shampoo for myself! I ended up getting the pet head for puppies, but that was just based on the fact that is smells really good!

I was looking at the kong ones too so maybe i'll try that next.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I use pethead- smells yummy!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am a Pet Head fan ....

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/12/24/pet-head-me-so-polished-product-review/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/01/10/pet-head-fur-ball-product-review/


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

i also use pet heads on eden,make her smell lovely,and her fur soft and silky.


----------

